# Accident procedure



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Hi Folks,

just wanna let you know what happend to me. A guy crashed into my car (parked in the parking lot in front of my villa) while reversing. I got the green police report and every thing was clear. Now the car is in the workshop (franchise dealer) it´s just 6 month old and the repair cost estimate is around 25k AED. The workshop is now waiting for already 1 week to get the approval of the insurance from the causer. I don´t know why it takes so long to get the approval, because the case is clear. So, I have to wait again some days, than after approval they are ordering the parts which takes also 4-5 days and then they start working on the car what will take another 1 week at least. Overall I have to pay for an rental car for almost 4 weeks just because an idiot crashed into my car while reversing. Totally ridicoulus...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm with the RSA and it does take a little longer to get approval for repairs if it's higher than a specific cost but I believe this shouldn't be more than 3 days. I also get free car rental for 1 week. Who do you insure with?

Also what car do you have? I have a Honda and the parts are usually available or take a couple of day to arrive and the work takes about 3-4 working days. Overall the longest I've waited is 7 working days for my car to be fixed so I only ended paying 3 days extra rental.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> just wanna let you know what happend to me. A guy crashed into my car (parked in the parking lot in front of my villa) while reversing. I got the green police report and every thing was clear. Now the car is in the workshop (franchise dealer) it´s just 6 month old and the repair cost estimate is around 25k AED. The workshop is now waiting for already 1 week to get the approval of the insurance from the causer. I don´t know why it takes so long to get the approval, because the case is clear. So, I have to wait again some days, than after approval they are ordering the parts which takes also 4-5 days and then they start working on the car what will take another 1 week at least. Overall I have to pay for an rental car for almost 4 weeks just because an idiot crashed into my car while reversing. Totally ridicoulus...


you've got to chase this. keep calling the repair shop and complaining about delaying the repairs. also, i'm not sure what insurance company you're with, but it wouldn't hurt to call them and ask for a car while you're waiting for the shop to repair your car.

in the future, maybe you should close the insurance deal with a company that offers a car replacement in case of accidents.

good luck.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Doesn't insurance cover car rentals? It seems the coverage you get here for the price you pay is pretty light. Kinda sucks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Shout. It works (sometimes).


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I totally agree with CAMI.

Call the workshop & call the insurance to follow up.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> Doesn't insurance cover car rentals? It seems the coverage you get here for the price you pay is pretty light. Kinda sucks.


Yes, they do...if you pay for the priviledge. You can pay extra and have this added to your insurance but most insurance companies will offer a maximum of 7 days car rental/ replacement car. Beyond that period, you will be expected to pay out of your own pocket and owing to slow speed of everything (except for the driving!!), likelihood is that you will end up bearing the cost of a rental for at least one week.

Some garages offer a courtesy car. I was offered one the last time I had an accident but turned it down (not sure whether it was really free or whether they would have tried to charge me for it)


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Huh - you'd think that if it isn't your fault, you'd get a car rental regardless of what your coverage provides - for as long as required. Shouldn't you simply be able to push all your cost - including car rental - to the insurance company of the guy who hit you?

I'm assuming this type of insurance policies don't exist?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

w_man said:


> Huh - you'd think that if it isn't your fault, you'd get a car rental regardless of what your coverage provides - for as long as required. Shouldn't you simply be able to push all your cost - including car rental - to the insurance company of the guy who hit you?
> 
> I'm assuming this type of insurance policies don't exist?


That`s how it should be and that´s how it is in Germany including an amount for value depreciation. IMHO...!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> That`s how it should be and that´s how it is in Germany including an amount for value depreciation. IMHO...!


forget germany, europe, and the rest of the world. you're on a different planet. deal with the aliens.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

cami said:


> forget germany, europe, and the rest of the world. you're on a different planet. deal with the aliens.



...!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

So finally my car is finished after 4 weeks in the bodyshop. I followed up every 3rd day and called the insurance company every week. And I had to pay for re tinting of the rear windscreen because it is not covered by the insurance of the causer. What a pain in the ass....!
Better to not have an accident...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yikes - sorry to hear that man. So do body shops here not offer loaner cars either? Even if you took it to the dealership? 

Seriously - what's the point of insurance if you have to fork out money when you get in to an accident :| which isn't even your own fault.


----------

